

ShowHN: Amplifize - monvural
http://amplifize.com
Here's an app I've built focusing on the social elements of Google Reader. There's a small group of us who are using it daily, and I'd love to find a design partner who would be up for really giving it a polish, and seeing if we can capture some of the GReader magic.
======
jsomara
Looks very cool! Sharing features look better than the original google reader,
before they removed them. Have you added yourself to these comparison lists
going around?

